

How To Find Early Beta Users For Your App - omgbobbyg
http://www.apptamin.com/blog/find-app-beta-users/

======
dspiral11
I wouldn't have thought of using craigslist..Thanks! Very helpful

------
payjo
Love the Reddit tip.

